# [Q] Rooting? Sorry I'm a samsung noob...



## EricErK

How do i root this device

*Software goes as Follows:*

*Firmware* 2.2 (Android Version) Build Version.UVKB5
*Kernel Version* 2.6.32.9
*BaseBand *T959UVKB5

Sorry I'm a samsung noob...


----------



## ameedi600

Try super one click, just search super one click root on google


----------



## EricErK

ameedi600 said:


> Try super one click, just search super one click root on google


Link?


----------



## lapdog01

@EricErik
http://shortfuse.org/?page_id=2

Easy program to use with guides


----------



## Annex

or if you want to do it straight from the phone, download a old apk called "z4root" but 1-click is better


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Annex said:


> or if you want to do it straight from the phone, download a old apk called "z4root" but 1-click is better


Only problem with "z4root" is that it's not compatible with firmware v2.2 and up. Used to love that app when I ran eclair...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Somebody over "there" said that they use it all the time. Shreddintyres or Geoffrycorey maybe? Haven't tried it but also I have had to root my phone since half-hour 1 of having it.


----------



## dougfresh

Heres a couple of versions of z4 apks
http://db.tt/N16xSsge

http://db.tt/bLymEjcD


----------



## Woody

I found the thread over there. It wasn't shred or geof it was Dougie. Man still getting used to your new name.


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> ... it was Dougie. Man still getting used to your new name.


Maybe he should've gone with "dougfunkyfresh" for his rootz dog tag.


----------



## bobloblaw1

I'm posting here so as not to clutter the forum with another noob thread. ;-)

I'm a long time fascinate user so I probably know just enough about the vibrant to be dangerous. But, to make a longish story short, my girlfriend's sister inherited a vibrant and asked me for some help getting it upgraded.

She is *still* on 2.1 so I'm wondering what the best way to get her up to ICS would be? Based on what was already in this thread, does this sound about right?

1. Root using superoneclick as stated above. 
2. Install ROM manager from the market. (rom manager is deprecated on the fascinate but is still in use here, no?) 
3. Use ROM manager to install CWM. 
4. Use CWM to install ICS rom of choice.

I see that gingerbread bootloader is recommended... What is the key combo to get into download mode on the vibrant?

Anything else I should know? Anyone have experience with both phones and know any potential pitfalls?

Thanks in advance for any and all advice.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Cyberpyr8

bobloblaw1 said:


> I'm posting here so as not to clutter the forum with another noob thread. ;-)
> 
> I'm a long time fascinate user so I probably know just enough about the vibrant to be dangerous. But, to make a longish story short, my girlfriend's sister inherited a vibrant and asked me for some help getting it upgraded.
> 
> She is *still* on 2.1 so I'm wondering what the best way to get her up to ICS would be? Based on what was already in this thread, does this sound about right?
> 
> 1. Root using superoneclick as stated above.
> 2. Install ROM manager from the market. (rom manager is deprecated on the fascinate but is still in use here, no?)
> 3. Use ROM manager to install CWM.
> 4. Use CWM to install ICS rom of choice.
> 
> I see that gingerbread bootloader is recommended... What is the key combo to get into download mode on the vibrant?
> 
> Anything else I should know? Anyone have experience with both phones and know any potential pitfalls?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all advice.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Download mode is volume up and down while hitting the power.
Yes your steps above seem right.


----------



## s15274n

Curious, OP.... why not just use the guide I posted that is stickied? It would take you maybe 5 minutes to root... you download a file less than 1 MB, you reboot into recovery and press reinstall packages twice.


----------



## Mostdef69

Some vibrant wont let you install root on stock froyo. I have tried so many different root program. Only way is to root your phone is go back to eclair. Must odin back to jfd. Super click wont let you root on stock Froyo. Some user are lucky rootin on stock froyo some dont.


----------



## s15274n

Mostdef69 said:


> Some vibrant wont let you install root on stock froyo. I have tried so many different root program. Only way is to root your phone is go back to eclair. Must odin back to jfd. Super click wont let you root on stock Froyo. Some user are lucky rootin on stock froyo some dont.


^ Right, my bad. Was looking at the post above me on 2.1.

If anyone needs help on the steps and the files, just click my signature.


----------

